# pro chem



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

pro chem 10ml deca

pro chem winny 50mg

are these any good ?


----------



## god-send (Oct 8, 2008)

pics?????


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Pro chem IMO is great stuff.. if its real, i dunno if its being faked.. yet.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

not at the moment


----------



## god-send (Oct 8, 2008)

iron head case said:


> not at the moment


 not at the moment its being faked or not t the moment pics?

as above its good gear of its legit.


----------



## THEMEAT (Oct 22, 2008)

PC are good, at the mo I'm using the tri-sus250 but also got nandro test ready for next cycle. Also heard alot of good things about them


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Sorry,

i mean i don't have pictures at the moment.

A friend has purchased some and asked my opinion.

As i didn't have a clue i thought you guys would know.

Also he has dbol tabs 100 to a small tub.

no brand on the label,

they say ANABOL TABLETS

5mg

they are pink hexagon shapes?

Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Not heard any negative things about this lab TBH


----------



## god-send (Oct 8, 2008)

the pink dbol will be bd anabol and are good to go ,thats if there legit .


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

my mates are using the deca to good effect just now mate and i'm using prochem eq and everything seems good


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Appreciate the feedback


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

pro chem is fine mate.


----------



## the-big-s (Apr 24, 2008)

i have been using 2ml of test enanthate 300 and 2ml of there tren 200 enanthate per week and it's the best **** i have used! good **** mate!!!!


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

I've been using Pro Chem Testenate 300 for 2 weeks now. I have given myself 2 glute injections in that time and each one hurts like hell afterwards and feels like I have kicked by a horse. Is this normal? Anyone else experienced this.

I have no doubt the products are genuine (amber bottles with holograms) but just wondered how common the painful jabs are.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Davidmc1961 said:


> but just wondered how common the painful jabs are.


Very common at Micheal Barrymore Party's


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Davidmc1961 said:


> I've been using Pro Chem Testenate 300 for 2 weeks now. I have given myself 2 glute injections in that time and each one hurts like hell afterwards and feels like I have kicked by a horse. Is this normal? Anyone else experienced this.
> 
> I have no doubt the products are genuine (amber bottles with holograms) but just wondered how common the painful jabs are.


From Pro Chem stuff they are very rare, and I would expect zero pain from that product.


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

After 4 weeks on this stuff there is no pain when injecting now, maybe the muscle tissue has got used to it, especially as it was a high concentration at 300mg per ml. Anyway, everythings cool now and its some of the best gear I have ever come across as my strength is going through the roof each workout.


----------



## dee333 (Jan 12, 2008)

Davidmc1961 said:


> After 4 weeks on this stuff there is no pain when injecting now, maybe the muscle tissue has got used to it, especially as it was a high concentration at 300mg per ml. Anyway, everythings cool now and its some of the best gear I have ever come across as my strength is going through the roof each workout.


When did you first notice the Test E working ? Just curious as I'm also using the Pro chem Test E @ 600mg. Just into my 3rd week and have still felt no change in my workouts. Also been on their Equibol(600mg/pw) for over 6 weeks now with absolutely no change whatsover so just a been a little sceptical with Pro chem products


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dee333 said:


> When did you first notice the Test E working ? Just curious as I'm also using the Pro chem Test E @ 600mg. Just into my 3rd week and have still felt no change in my workouts. Also been on their Equibol(600mg/pw) for over 6 weeks now with absolutely no change whatsover so just a been a little sceptical with Pro chem products


you have gained no weight or strength in the 6 weeks??


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

i love the 300mg deca, got anaesthetic in and makes t350 pain free


----------



## dee333 (Jan 12, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> you have gained no weight or strength in the 6 weeks??


None whatsoever, hence my concern. I've done the same cycle before using the same amount of gear but from different UG labs and could feel the stuff working after 3 weeks. Everything else is in check (diet / training / rest etc). So you can understand my concern around the quality of this gear as I can honestly say I feel no different than when I started the cycle !!!


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

dee333 said:


> None whatsoever, hence my concern. I've done the same cycle before using the same amount of gear but from different UG labs and could feel the stuff working after 3 weeks. Everything else is in check (diet / training / rest etc). So you can understand my concern around the quality of this gear as I can honestly say I feel no different than when I started the cycle !!!


i think your the only person i know who hasnt gained on Pro-chem.. :confused1:


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

Not had any experiene of them, are they an UG lab?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dee333 said:


> None whatsoever, hence my concern. I've done the same cycle before using the same amount of gear but from different UG labs and could feel the stuff working after 3 weeks. Everything else is in check (diet / training / rest etc). So you can understand my concern around the quality of this gear as I can honestly say I feel no different than when I started the cycle !!!


don't know what to say mate as i gained 17lbs on my last cycle of PC gear.....i guess your diet is spot on?


----------



## tony1401 (Mar 8, 2008)

Davidmc1961 said:


> I've been using Pro Chem Testenate 300 for 2 weeks now. I have given myself 2 glute injections in that time and each one hurts like hell afterwards and feels like I have kicked by a horse. Is this normal? Anyone else experienced this.
> 
> I have no doubt the products are genuine (amber bottles with holograms) but just wondered how common the painful jabs are.


there new batch that has a hologram says pain free on it, your probably

moving the needle about too much


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

Noticed its effects after about 3 weeks, greater strength and pumps. I kick started the cycle with dbol for 4 weeks as the enanthate takes a few weeks to really show.


----------



## Ray5 (Aug 22, 2008)

I just started on Testenate 300 & Nandrodec 300 the other day and my ass is in pain too, heard anything over 250mg hurts...this true?


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

pscarb wat prochem stuff did ur mate use

i found the equitest great

did find the anabol 50's as strong as certain oxy's though

thinking of trying some prop with fast acting deca next and a dbol front load


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Ray5 said:


> I just started on Testenate 300 & Nandrodec 300 the other day and my ass is in pain too, heard anything over 250mg hurts...this true?


I usually put in 2mls of testanate 300 with no probs mate.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

any1 no exactly what mg per ml trenbolone from prochem comes in?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

BIG GRANT said:


> any1 no exactly what mg per ml trenbolone from prochem comes in?


The tren ace is 100mg/ml mate.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

pea head said:


> The tren ace is 100mg/ml mate.


 lovely thats what i got told by my supplier just wanted to check on here thanx mate:thumb:


----------



## richie o (Mar 7, 2009)

I had my 1st jab of PC Test E 300 3 days ago and im in a lot ov pain with it i jabbed in my **** and it can hardly sit on it or walk tidy is that normal??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

never heard of this before, i just jabbed 1g of their cyp with no pian other than the 2inches of steel


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

richie o said:


> I had my 1st jab of PC Test E 300 3 days ago and im in a lot ov pain with it i jabbed in my **** and it can hardly sit on it or walk tidy is that normal??


this compound was a totally pain free jab for me mate, is your teqhnique ok on other substances?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

proper gear what pharma yea i have plenty of that but prefer PC Cyp....give me a shout is that you trying to source?


----------



## richie o (Mar 7, 2009)

Uriel said:


> this compound was a totally pain free jab for me mate, is your teqhnique ok on other substances?


 ye its alrite with otha gear i think im jus gna go on testoviron as ive used it befor and was happy with it


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

all the prochem products ive used have been pain free


----------



## Stiofean (May 7, 2009)

I got their test e with no hologram so do u think its bunk??? i know its an old thread


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

all PC products now have holograms


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

On their test e and have virtually no PIP the next day, whereas when I was using another labs test I got it all the time.


----------



## Stiofean (May 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> all PC products now have holograms


This looks like the real deal how long have there been holograms on them

looks like this 1

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/aas-picture-board/42328-pro-chem-pics.html


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Stiofean said:


> This looks like the real deal how long have there been holograms on them


Mine was made in 2008 and has a hologram


----------



## Stiofean (May 7, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Mine was made in 2008 and has a hologram


Hmmm so what u think i should do?? hit it, does yours have a batch no and expirey date and ill compare, has anyone heard of fakes:confused1:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Stiofean said:


> This looks like the real deal how long have there been holograms on them
> 
> looks like this 1
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/aas-picture-board/42328-pro-chem-pics.html


If you have a clear vial then I'd be a bit wary as they have not been produced for a *long* time, and it is unlikely that there is residual stock of them, but not impossible.


----------



## Stiofean (May 7, 2009)

Nytol said:


> If you have a clear vial then I'd be a bit wary as they have not been produced for a *long* time, and it is unlikely that there is residual stock of them, but not impossible.


EXP is 09/10 is that September 2009 or August 2010???

Batch 0342a

Thanks for your time


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

neither, but could be sept 2010 or oct 2009 ;-)


----------



## Stiofean (May 7, 2009)

methos said:


> neither, but could be sept 2010 or oct 2009 ;-)


LOL

:laugh:

I was just out of bed mate :cursing:

But looking at those dates does this help in any way


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that is Sept 2010 mate


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

The date is just a sticker mate, if it is fake then they would have copied the label too.


----------



## Stiofean (May 7, 2009)

Nytol said:


> The date is just a sticker mate, if it is fake then they would have copied the label too.


I wonder:confused1:

Got my pins today was goin to start cycle in 3 weeks i had really forgot about this thread

but how will i find out if its real??, Same source got me var and i cant name the lab here, its one of those 2 :whistling:

i really dont know what to do, is pro chem being faked??


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Stiofean said:


> i really dont know what to do, is pro chem being faked??


I don't think anyone has absolute proof, although there were some rumours.

If it has been faked, then it was not on a wide scale, as there were some supply issues a few months back, and if there were lots of fakes then the void would have been filled by them.

It has probably been nearly a year since those clear vials were out, that is the only thing that makes me concerned.


----------



## Stiofean (May 7, 2009)

Im very confused as weather or not to go ahead

Worst case scenario what would i be facing if it is fake

This is one of those times when i could use a source check

Edit: Im going to start on Monday and ill keep you posted, just wondering are the pro products painless? i thought i read somthing about that


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Stiofean said:


> just wondering are the pro products painless? i thought i read somthing about that


Yes they are, as all good AAS should be.


----------



## Stiofean (May 7, 2009)

Nytol said:


> I don't think anyone has absolute proof, although there were some rumours.
> 
> If it has been faked, then it was not on a wide scale, as there were some supply issues a few months back, and if there were lots of fakes then the void would have been filled by them.
> 
> It has probably been nearly a year since those clear vials were out, that is the only thing that makes me concerned.


Seems like the real deal to me


----------

